# Feral Sociology



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Do Ferals hunt in groups? What are they called? Prides? Packs? Has ANYONE done a long-term study of Ferals in the wild?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't know if a study has been done on that, but my cats work together if a mouse gets in the house. 

I saw a special on the Discover Channel, a study of barn cats. According to the special, aunts often nurse their sister's kittens. They seem to form a "pride" of sorts. That leads me to believe that the same might be true of feral colonies. I wish I could have found some documented evidence for you.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Hmm! :idea: Would this special be on dvd?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

IMO, cats are opportunistic hunters and the first one with an opportunity to kill/eat any flushed out prey is going to do so. I do not think they hunt in an organized manner like lions or wolves, who work together to herd, seperate and bring down prey to share. I think they mostly hunt alone, unless it is a queen teaching her litter to hunt and explore their territory or is bringing live 'kills' home to teach her litter how to hunt and showing them what 'food' is.

On the farm, we found that our colony of cats got along very well. I think this was because there was never any competition for food or shelter resources. If two female cats had litters at the same time, they would nurse any kitten who came to the wet-bar. We had built a large 'cat house' out of scrap lumber and carpet, with a large sleeping area of about 3'x3' and that is where most of the cats birthed and raised their kittens.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Feral cat colonies actually have been studied; I read of at least one back in November when I first trapped my feral family, and a quick google brings up some likely-looking links. If I remember correctly, ferals don't hunt in packs, but, at least during kitten season, males do most of the hunting and give kittens and queens preferential treatment after the kill (exactly the opposite of lion prides, where the females hunt and the males eat first).

I think a group of cats is called a clowder.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

AC, I would appreciate a link. I looked specifically under the subject of feral cats hunting in packs and found nothing. Thanks. 

Bluemilk, as for the TV program, I don't know if it's available on DVD. Sorry.  It was quite interesting.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Jeanie, I wish I could give it to you. I did so much research when I first trapped Spencer's family, literally hours worth. I didn't keep the website because the info posted wasn't as in-depth as I was looking for. It was more like an overview of the study results.

I never googled hunting, though, only feral cats, feral cat colonies, feral cat behavior, feral cat socialization, that kind of thing.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I know what you mean! You know, I think it's unlikely that we could keep up with hunting ferals; they move pretty fast!


----------

